# OT: Wanted: Lidl airbrush kit



## User (27 Sep 2012)




----------



## Dangermouse (28 Sep 2012)

There is a Lidl in town, will pop in in the morning and have a look, pm me a mobile number and if theres one in I will give you a call to see if you are still after one


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Sep 2012)

Had a look in but it looks like its been looted, no sign of any airbrush kits........sorry


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Sep 2012)

If you hear of them coming back in stock give me a shout as Lidl is only 5 mins away from me mate


----------



## jann71 (28 Sep 2012)

Will have a look in mine for you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2012)

None in Haverfordwest Lidl, which appears to be hosting a jumble sale, but was, nonetheless, better stocked than the Aldi!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2012)

let me know if still looking and if we go near rushden will look in there for oyu pm a number just in case


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2012)

ok if we go near rushden 2moro am will have a look , pm me your number


----------



## jann71 (29 Sep 2012)

None at my local either.


----------



## marshmella (30 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2063236, member: 45"]It's a long shot, but Lidl have sold out locally of a modellers airbrush kit which they stocked on Sunday. It was £39.99. I can't find one anywhere, and wondered whether any kind souls had seen any left in their local and would be willing to post one on to me. Cost of postage & pint/charity bung included.[/quote]
I'm sure i've seen one in my local lidl will send lad in tomorrow to check.


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Sep 2012)

None in Feltham.


----------



## Taz2418 (1 Oct 2012)

I have one which I bought for food airbrushing,not used so still brand new in box,saw your post when I was looking for reviews on it,so if you still want it,I'll post to you for the same price I paid and P&P my email is andrea2418@hotmail.co.uk if you're still interested?


----------



## marshmella (1 Oct 2012)

No joy here, so andreas offer looks like the one.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2012)

I think I saw one in Clapham last night. I'm going by that way again tomorrow. If you want me to nip in to try and get one, let me know before noon.


----------



## Crosstrailer (1 Oct 2012)

Paul

I have used airbrushes for many years, would ask what you are intending to use it for as the Lidl one is very basic and you might get a pulsing effect with that compressor.


----------

